

Is iPhone coming to Africa? - Mukanya
http://www.techzim.co.zw/2012/06/can-an-iphone-deal-for-zimbabwe-be-in-the-works/
With a market of over 600m subscribers on the prepaid platform is Apple's experiment with Cricket Wireless a prelude for an African assault?
======
shaggyfrog
> Is iPhone coming to Africa? (co.zw)

Well? Is it?

